# Milnet Gun Owners Thread



## thewildandelusivebacon (15 Jan 2011)

[size=14pt]Milnet Gun Owners Thread
[/size]

I figured it would be a good idea to start a gun owners thread. 
*
Rules: 
*
-Pictures are allowed, must be ok quality, if you have mulitple pictures please post them all together
-Please say what is in the picture
-no anti gun comments. This thread is about guns, not political views.
-youtube/other links allowed




Alright I'll start it off. 
I have one Winchester SX3 flanigan shotgun. 
THE FASTEST SHOTGUN IN THE WORLD!
I use this gun for trap/skeet/sporting clays.

Note Picture is from google as my camera is out of working condition.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jan 2011)

This is a really old picture. I've sold and traded some since it was taken. Sorry, can't do anything current, my camera is busted too.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jan 2011)

This is my latest, but like I said, broken camera. So this is from the seller's site, he says it works fine and to trust him. Can't wait to get it out and vapourise some gophers. The electric flame job should help me shoot faster   Enjoy.


----------



## Shamrock (15 Jan 2011)

I have another just like it, but it faces the other direction.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (15 Jan 2011)




----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jan 2011)

Mah red dot kills it, beeyatch!


----------



## my72jeep (15 Jan 2011)

Here's my new Gun. I don't haft to register it either.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jan 2011)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

>



What's the range and how many megajoules?


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jan 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> What's the range and how many megajoules?



Megajoules?....pffft...old skool!

1 point 21 jiggawatts!!!!!


----------



## my72jeep (15 Jan 2011)

Hammer Sandwich said:
			
		

> Megajoules?....pffft...old skool!
> 
> 1 point 21 jiggawatts!!!!!


Nice how back the the Future of you.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (15 Jan 2011)

I got some of these too. Do they count? Not very accurate or have much range, but close up they can sting like a son of a bitch.


----------



## Dissident (15 Jan 2011)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Here's my new Gun. I don't haft to register it either.



You, sir, are my new hero.


----------



## my72jeep (15 Jan 2011)

this one took weeks to import it has a 12-6 class as an assult weapon


----------



## Oh No a Canadian (15 Jan 2011)

recceguy said:
			
		

> I got some of these too. Do they count? Not very accurate or have much range, but close up they can sting like a son of a *****.


I prefer the gas operated one but you cant beat the original double action model.


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jan 2011)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> Nice how back the the Future of you.



McFlyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!!  >

Sere-iusly, tho...I rock this baby CCW. ( needz cargo pants, and blous-ey shirts)


----------



## thewildandelusivebacon (15 Jan 2011)

you guys are hilarious  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Jan 2011)

wildnandelusive
busted


----------



## my72jeep (15 Jan 2011)

thewildandelusivebacon said:
			
		

> you guys are hilarious  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


You asked us questions we have no desire to answer and you have no need to know. what did you think you were going to get?


----------



## wildman0101 (15 Jan 2011)

thewildandelusivebacon is a hacker. Raises 
trouble on various website's like our's... Poses
many question's on mutiple forum's causing
grief and disapear's. I queried some of his posts
and got shut down with a possible hacking on my
firewall and to this website... when you respond 
to his user  "thewildandelusivebacon" or check 
his profile on this website you are bumped on 
your browser... Your call MOd's.. This guy is bad 
new's. I personally sent him a PVT  regard's 
his query in relation to his relative's who have 
served. I can only ask you to be cautious with 
this individual. Best I can do.
Best Regard's..
Scoty B


----------



## Hammer Sandwich (15 Jan 2011)

my72jeep said:
			
		

> You asked us questions we have no desire to answer and you have no need to know. what did you think you were going to get?



Shoot, I'm going to start a thread about "I am the biggest wang on milnet"....then post a pic of a giant wang I got from the Googles.....kinda the same thing..IMO


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (16 Jan 2011)

I think this thread has outlived its purpose.

Locked

Milnet.Ca Staff


----------

